# Self locking doors ?



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I got inside of the car to sleep, I turned the ignition on to open windows, turned it back off. Five minutes later the doors locked by itself !!! When I manually opened the door the alarm went off.

Ok, what's going on here. I hit the button on the remote to stop the alarm. Everything works. So I leave it unlocked and go to sleep again. Five minutes later it locks again !

This time I started the engine to reset the alarm and it helped.

It looks like it was only a glitch but now I'm afraid to leave my keys inside.

Has anyone else run into this ?


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey hey LOL, that's a feature on the X-Trail. Check you owners manual it's all there!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Aftermarket Alarm*

I will give you one better.... I have recently found that my aftermarket alarm system has a valet mode... which I use now for that sort of this... but when I first had it installed.. I went with my son to a local park to take pictures of my X-Trail and of course... I heard the Beep Beep of the Alarm Siren and then the doors lock... with Everything inside ..keys wallet, everything but the cell.... so I called CAA (Canadian Automobile Association) who came in about 30 minutes .. I told them what happened and he laughed and said at least I did not blame it on my wife.... (She was not there)... he opened the door in 10 seconds... sigh the joys of automation.

LOL 

Stephen


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Xtrail1 - are you serious ? I had the car for almost 2 years and this is first time it happened

Stephen - good one. My other car with aftermarket alarm does that to me sometimes but the X-Trail with stock alarm ???


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Post 600!!!*

Have I really typed that much!!!

Anyways... the aftermarket alarms from what I awas told work with the Nissan System as they required a Nissan Key with the Chip when I had it installed. As for the stock alarm... I never had a chance to try it! LOL... but it sure is nice that a theif can break into my X-Trail within 10 seconds with the right tool... sigh...

Stephen




mike dockal said:


> Xtrail1 - are you serious ? I had the car for almost 2 years and this is first time it happened
> 
> Stephen - good one. My other car with aftermarket alarm does that to me sometimes but the X-Trail with stock alarm ???


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

What alarm system do you have installed? 

I have the Autostart installed, no alarm feature, and lost the autolocking and dual stage unlock when it was installed. I figured that was inevitable. But since yours still works maybe I should take it back and see if they can do something with it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*AutoStart*

I have the AstroStart as well with the Astro2WA remotes. Never had a problem... the dealer gave me the Owners Manual and Insatlaltion Manual so I can reconfigure it at any time.. the last time I checked their web site had this for download as well.

I would check their web site for the manual and check the configuration yourself .. I am not sure how long the warranty is on the system.

Stephen





evjm said:


> What alarm system do you have installed?
> 
> I have the Autostart installed, no alarm feature, and lost the autolocking and dual stage unlock when it was installed. I figured that was inevitable. But since yours still works maybe I should take it back and see if they can do something with it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Alarms*

I forgot.... also your dealer does the programing for you and sets it how they want it configured. There are many options available that most don't know of taht can be set by the user..always ask for the manuals and installation guide as well.

Stephen


----------

